# image overlaying?



## frederickson333 (Aug 10, 2010)

does anyone know how to do  it? what i did was i took a bunch of pictures with my tripod and i had  my friend walk around and do different stuff. so the background is the  same but  my friend is in a different spot in each picture. and what i  want to do is overlay them so the background still looks the same but my  friend is in the picture like 4 times.  

help would be appreciated. and ill post the pictures up when im done, thanks!


----------



## Peano (Aug 10, 2010)

Stack the images in one Photoshop file and use layer masks to reveal the subject in various positions. Like this (I'm assuming you understand how masks work) ...


----------

